# 2005 Murano Window issues



## Gregnbev08 (Oct 29, 2018)

HELP
2005 Murano windows, Driver and passenger will not stay up, replaced window motors, replaced new driver windows switch, done the reset on pinch control button. Only way to get the windows to stay up is to unplug the set of two wires (solid black other is white with a red stripe). Any other suggestions?


----------

